# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  баклан?

## sperk

[video:1ugbl9i7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnf9l2CEMr8[/video:1ugbl9i7] 
Что такой слово "баклан"?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

My trusted book on Russian slang says: 
1. A hooligan, a rude or thuggish person
2. A provincial; an ignoramus, "country bumpkin"

----------


## Ramil

Originally it's a bird (Cormorant). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cormorant 
But yes, nowadays, nobody knows the bird but everybody knows that is's a hooligan ))

----------


## BappaBa

Почему "хулиган"? По-моему, "баклан" всегда означало "лох".

----------


## Ramil

> Почему "хулиган"? По-моему, "баклан" всегда означало "лох".

 Баклан - заключённый, получивший срок по статье "Хулиганство". 
Отсюда глагол, кстати, бакланить (хулиганить).

----------


## BappaBa

> Баклан - заключённый, получивший срок по статье "Хулиганство". 
> Отсюда глагол, кстати, бакланить (хулиганить).

 Наверное, так и есть. Но, согласись, в видео топикастера легко можно заменить _баклана_ на _лоха_, но никак не на _хулигана_. =) Тоже самое, и в "Место встречи...", когда Промокашка обзывает бакланом Шарапова.

----------


## Ramil

Про "Место встречи", возможны 2 варианта. Либо Говорухин (или Вайнеры) просто ошиблись, либо в послевоенные годы, воровской жаргон был несколько другим.

----------


## Жэнтос

> Что означает слово "баклан"?

 Судя по советским фильмам (например "Джентельмены удачи") баклан=даун

----------


## gRomoZeka

"Баклан" в значении "лох" (или аналогичных) - вполне естественное употребление. "Хулиганка" - мелкая статья, людишки с такой статьей уважением сокамерников обычно не пользовались и "большими людьми" в тюрьме не становились.

----------


## doninphxaz

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Баклан - заключённый, получивший срок по статье "Хулиганство". 
> Отсюда глагол, кстати, бакланить (хулиганить).   Наверное, так и есть. Но, согласись, в видео топикастера легко можно заменить _баклана_ на _лоха_, но никак не на _хулигана_. =) Тоже самое, и в "Место встречи...", когда Промокашка обзывает бакланом Шарапова.

 В этом контексте _баклан_ и _лох_ значат «наивный, доверчивый человек»?

----------

